# 1989 Fiat Ducato 2.5 turbo diesel Hymer



## JackieP

Just wondering if anyone has any experience of this model? There's one for sale but has a very high mileage - 200 000 - and a fairly high price tag considering the mileage. The seller has said he will take an offer but we'd like to know more about the Fiat Ducato engine before we go and take a look. 

Thank you


----------



## K9d

We have a 1988 2.5 non turbo, it does have a retro fitted turbo, ours only has 75,000 miles on it so can't really comment on the engine side.

What I can say is the quality of the interior is amazing and with the exception of faded upholstery it doesn't look like a 25 year old van. 

I've had a look for rust and apart from a small amount in one wheel arch can't find any, so I think the chassis is well built too.


----------



## TheNomad

The 2.5 TD engine was fitted in millions of vans....the Ducato, and also the Peugeot J5, and also the Citroen C25, and the Talbot Express in the UK. They all rolled off the same SA assembly line, and were just badged differently for retail markets.
From memory, the 2.5 TD was produced from 1988 to 1996....so a long production life, and there are tons of them still chugging around all over Europe.

Solid as a rock so long as well maintained...and really will do starship mileages, albeit at a sedate pace when lugging 3.5 tonnes of vehicle with the aerodynamics of a housebrick.

There are still loads of spares for them around, from parts suppliers, on ebay, and even at breakers too.
Cheap and simple to self-maintain. Very little to go wrong frankly, compared to the complexities of modern engines.

I would want to see lots of proof of very regular oil changes (this is important for any diesel engine, and especially for such engines fitted with a turbo), also some gearbox oil changes.

Make sure you give it a good long test drive, to get the engine/gearbox up to temp. Then check that gear selection is easy; and also check that it will hold top gear under load at speed.....some suffer from failures of the top gear cog if a 5 speed, as it was added in a separate bolt-on extra part of the gearbox, fed oil by splashover from the main box; and others (RHD mainly) from gearbox linkage wear....adjustment/refurbishment is possible though.

If the thing starts, runs well, pulls OK, and gears feel easy to select, and it doesn't belch out too much smoke, then it's probably fine for another 200,000 miles, with cambelt changes and oil changes when needed.

In the end it's always rust that kills older vehicles...so I'd spend an awful lot more time on my back underneath it, examining all parts of the chassis for rust, than I would looking at the engine bay.

But if it's a sound vehicle, and the habitation part is dry, and all the kit inside works, and you can get it for a cheap price, then 'd suggest not worrying about the mileage at all. Commercial vehicles are designed to by used, they like being driven, not stood for months at a time.
At least you'll not lose 5,000 quid or more every year just in depreciation when compared to an almost new MH, and if you prang it or something breaks you can just gaffa tape it up, or have a go at self-fixing, as it's so simple to work on.


----------



## JackieP

Thanks, that's really really helpful. We've never driven a Fiat - always preferring Mercedes - but it sounds the two are comparable on this occasion. 

The seller is asking £7999. It is, by his own admission, a bit tatty inside and out. I can see from the photos that the upholstery is very dirty and split - although I do realise that is no reflection on how the chassis may look. 

It's still on a European spec. And for us to get it through our test we would have to replace the speedo and headlights (a requirement of the Manx test)

The seller invited us to make an offer and when I said It would reflect the work to be done and the tatty finish he changed his mind and said he would only accept the full asking price. Weird. 

He states he's looked after it and I'm waiting to hear more about the evidence for this together with the answers to some other questions. 

Will keep you posted. Thanks again.


----------



## TheNomad

I'd have thought you could get better, for cheaper, than that.

Don't rush to buy...go and look at /drive lots to get the feel for what represents good value and what doesn't.


----------



## JackieP

I certainly won't be buying!

I've been trying all day to get the seller to answer some questions - it's been like pulling teeth. He's just responded and said, and I quote,

"Just give up - you can't con a con". 

There are some weird people out there.


----------



## rosalan

I am not recommending them but have a look at Wellsbridge Motorhomes as a guide to prices and these are dealers prices.

http://www.wellsbridgemotorhomes.co.uk/Used Homes/used.htm

for better prices look at http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/used-motorhomes where you can choose your make and price. There were several Talbot and Eldis vans, which is as far as I got.
When buying, remember engines can be fixed, special body parts may be hard to get or be unavailable. The only major no, no is damp! If the van has any slightly off smell that is not like fresh wood, walk away. Most interior decor you can fix yourself and almost any interior parts can be bought or have made/repaired.

Alan


----------



## JackieP

Thanks for that Alan. Will take a look later. Thanks for your common sense advice too. 

We're in no hurry but the Hymer did seem to meet our requirements. Shame about the seller's response though.


----------



## hogan

Not sure if this info will affect you in IOM but I have read somewhere that if a vehicle is less than euro 4 engine speck and has not been registered in the uk in the past you can't register it as a import. 
May be worth checking the IOM ruling on that one.


----------



## Horlix

Hi Jackie, If you are still looking around and fancy a 2.5 diesel Hymer have a look at this site i found when i was looking for a Hymer generally. Its a great web site and follows the couples tour of europe. Hope this helps.

http://ourtour.co.uk/home/information-zone/our-home-dave-the-hymer/


----------



## JackieP

That's an excellent site - thanks. I'm just about to sit down with a brew and read through it all. After years of running a Mercedes it's a bit scary going over to a new engine. I'm looking forward to find out lots more about The Fiat.


----------



## Tavira

*Fiat 2.5 TD*

Hi Jackie, I have a Hymer with a 2.5 TD Fiat engine, it has now done 217.000 Klm and still purrs along, it uses very little oil and I find it economical, but I think you could find a problem with spares, as these engines are getting long in the tooth, for example I need a new vacume pump and I can't find one anyware, but I still think it's a great engine, good luck..


----------

